# video: western thatching ants in action



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

I recently bought a new camera: an Olympus OM-D E-M5. One of the reasons I bought it was that I wanted to try my hand at video. 

A couple of weeks ago I took some video of western thatching ants. I really didn’t have a plan, and to be honest, I wasn’t all that sure of what I was doing! But I shot a few minutes of video, came home and edited the footage using MS Movie Maker. Amazingly the whole process only took a couple of hours! 

So now I have my own Youtube channel, I have uploaded a video, and it’s about ants...I'm such a geek! 

David Attenborough has nothing to worry about; but it was a fun little project and it has me thinking about the possibilities...

Please check it out and don’t hesitate to comment. Any suggestions for improvement would be gratefully received.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6xFgGlHsUE

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice video Ernie. The music and text complement it well.

You've got to find some leaf cutter ants and video them... they are hilarious. :biggrin:


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Nice video Ernie. The music and text complement it well.
> 
> You've got to find some leaf cutter ants and video them... they are hilarious. :biggrin:


Thanks! You're right, leaf-cutters would be great to video! Unfortunately we don't have them here in Canada. Just another excuse to travel back to the tropics! 

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice job!


Thank you!

EC


----------

